# Hailstorm.



## marchstorm

Hellooo!!!
How do I say...
I love hail storms. or someting along those lines.. !!??? please.


----------



## meili

marchstorm said:


> Hellooo!!!
> How do I say...
> I love hail storms. or someting along those lines.. !!??? please.


 
Hi!

I see nobody still tried answering this thread.  You see, we really don't experience hailstorm in the Philippines.  We only have the wet and dry season, that is, Rainy days and Summer.  =)

We have _tag-ulan (rainy season) _and _tag-tuyot (summer)._

I am not a native tagalog speaker so please correct me if I am wrong.

Thanks!


----------



## Pinyot

The closest thing the Philippines has to a hailstorm is a storm.

Storm - _bagyo_
Hailstorm - _pag-ulan ng yelo_

I love hail storms.
_ Gustong-gusto ko ang pag-ulan ng yelo._

_Gusto _- like
_ Gustong-gusto_ - extremely like, like very much
_Mahal _- love (affection)
_Ko _- I/me
_Ang _- the
_Pag-__ulan _- rain (verb)
_Ng _- of
_Yelo _- ice

_Gustong-gusto_(love) + _ko_(I) - I love
_Ang_(the) + _pag-__ulan(_rain) + _ng_(of) +_yelo_(ice) - The rain of ice - hailstorm

_Gustong-gusto ko_(I love) + _ang pag-ulan ng yelo_(the rain of ice) = I love hailstorms.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mataripis

hailstorm= pagbagsak ng  buo-buong/batong yelo!


----------

